# How much did you pay in SECA (self empl, FICA) Taxes last year?



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

The rate is 15.3% on net earnings and had to be paid if you proffitted $400 or more last year.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Lee239 said:


> The rate is 15.3% on net earnings and had to be paid if you proffitted $400 or more last year.


You're in florida don't worry about it..

$400 in taxable profit is 100% out of your reach


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> You're in florida don't worry about it..
> 
> $400 in taxable profit is 100% out of your reach


I'm not worried I"m asking others and in Miami and Fort Lauderdale they have higher rates and are busier than where I am.

I have a feeling that a large amount of Uber drivers do not file taxes and it's such small time amounts that the IRS won't even go after them.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Lee239 said:


> I'm not worried I"m asking others and in Miami and Fort Lauderdale they have higher rates and are busier than where I am.
> 
> I have a feeling that a large amount of Uber drivers do not file taxes and it's such small time amounts that the IRS won't even go after them.


You have to be averaging over $1.08 per paid mile with a 50% paid mileage ratio (1 paid mile per 2 miles driven) the odds of getting that in any Florida market is really low.

Chances are high that if you are making any taxable profit that it's a very small % of your revenue... to the point where you can add an extra 800 miles and fudge it.


----------



## 155839 (Jul 28, 2018)

Lee239 said:


> I have a feeling that a large amount of Uber drivers do not file taxes and it's such small time amounts that the IRS won't even go after them.


The IRS goes after anybody who has received verifiable income, but does not report it or pay taxes on it. The 1099's that Lyft/Uber sends to its "driver partners" are also sent to the IRS. If the IRS systems show income disparity between what the info it receives from payers (Lyft/Uber) and payees (Drivers) it will generate an automatic red flag, and the IRS will go after the driver for taxes owed, interest on the taxes owed, and a penalty for not reporting the income or paying the proper tax on it.
It's all automatic.


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

gaijinpen said:


> The IRS goes after anybody who has received verifiable income, but does not report it or pay taxes on it. The 1099's that Lyft/Uber sends to its "driver partners" are also sent to the IRS. If the IRS systems show income disparity between what the info it receives from payers (Lyft/Uber) and payees (Drivers) it will generate an automatic red flag, and the IRS will go after the driver for taxes owed, interest on the taxes owed, and a penalty for not reporting the income or paying the proper tax on it.
> It's all automatic.


That's right! The IRS doesn't discriminate due to occupation. Anyone with a 1099 is fair game.


----------

